# Tethering Nikon D750 - No Camera Detected



## eranjayne (Mar 14, 2017)

I need to shoot a session tethered in a couple weeks so I'm trying to figure how to do this with my Nikon D750. From what I can gather, my camera (Nikon D750) should be compatible with the version of Lightroom that I have (the most up-to-date version), but it keeps telling me there is No Camera Detected. I know my computer is detecting the camera because it shows up in Image Capture. I'm on a Mac, El Capitan OS.

Anyone have any idea what's happening? Or have any suggestions of different software I could use for my upcoming session?  I am shooting a large group of headshots, and I'd like to have each individual be able to choose their favourite shot onsite to save time.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 15, 2017)

(My D750 works great tethered to my Windows-10- no problems.)
On your Mac there may be an app taking control of the camera before Lightroom can connect.-Read the quote below.

Also consider the USB cable and socket connections must be working correctly. And occassionally it may take up to 60seconds for the camera to respond to starting the tether.(in my experience past)

This is a quote from this site- 
https://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/how-not-to-use-iphoto-to-import-from-cameras-and-ios-devices
_With your device selected in Image Capture's "Devices" section, use the pop-up menu at the bottom of the Sources column, where it says "Connecting this <device name> opens:" I suggest selecting *No application*. This setting is system-wide; you may not want either Image Capture, iPhoto or any other application to open when you connect your devices._

_PS._ Your profile says v6.1  CC2015.1   Lr is now up to 6.9 2015.9


----------



## clee01l (Mar 15, 2017)

eranjayne said:


> I know my computer is detecting the camera because it shows up in Image Capture. I'm on a Mac, El Capitan OS.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what's happening?


Welcome to the forum.
This is an old notice but it probably affects you. "Tethering Nikon & Leica cameras using Lightroom CC 2015/Lightroom 6 is not currently supported on El Capitan".  I know this got fixed by Apple, Nikon and Adobe,  I don't remember which versions of LR and Apple's OS are needed to fix the tethering issue.  The good news is all you need to do is update to MacOS 10.12.3 and LRCC2015.9 and tethering will work


----------



## Philou (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Clee01l,
I have a Nikon D750 and Mac OS 10.12.4. The problem is that my Lightroom doesn't connect with my camera while turning on the tethered capture function. I have the latest Lightroom CC2015 6.9.  
Could you please tell me what is the problem? are all the elements compatible together?
I checked my cable and it s all good (my Mac recognize my camera)

Can you please help?

Thank you very much
Philippe


----------



## clee01l (Apr 13, 2017)

I noted your other post to Victoria about this tethering issue.  Are you tethering vis USB2 or USB3?  I honestly can not see a reason that you can not tether your D750  (more to follow).  I would still recommend trying another USB cable. Preferably USB3 on both ends if your D750 uses a USB3 port and you have a Mac with USB3 port.  Do not try to connect through a USB hub, connect directly with a cable from the camera to the USB3 port on the computer  I would start with a short 1-2m cable as longer cables might suffer signal loss

Something to investigate:  Connect and turn on your D750.  Open the Image Capture App.  It should detect the Device labeled something Like "DSC D750" and the device type will be indicated with a camera icon.   In the lower left corner you will find a ▲.  Click on this and a small dialog will be exposed with the Label "Connecting this camera opens"".. Make sure the app selected is Adobe Lightroom.   With that completed and in place, Open LR and select the Tethered Capture menu item and "Start Capture" from the sub menu. 

At this point your tether screen should open  and you should see your camera selected.  *But it does not*.  Sometime between the time Apple/Nikon?Adobe fixed the issue, and update to MacOS or Lightroom has broken the tethering again.  I will report this.


----------



## Philou (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you very much for your reply.
I did read very carefully your comments. 
To explain fully the situation, i used to have a previous version of Lightroom installed on my Mac OS X, and the tethered capture was working perfectly. however a huge bug happened and Apple Store had to reset my system with Mac 10.12 Sierra. Since this day, I can t make it to function. I does detect my camera in image capture, I even installed the trial version of camera control pro trial version and was working perfectly. I selected to open with Lr on image capture and no problem at all. So it doesn t comes from the cable (and I tried 2 cables to be sure). I was worried that this version of Mac was maybe not compatible with this Lightroom or with the D750. I have a shooting schedule in few day and it s handicapping me not to be able to make it work:(

What else could I try?
Do you think there is a special setting on the camera?
Do I need an additional plug-in?

Thank you very much for your advises


----------



## clee01l (Apr 14, 2017)

"Sometime between the time Apple/Nikon?Adobe fixed the issue, and update to MacOS or Lightroom has broken the tethering again."  Until Apple or Adobe get their act together it appears to be broken *again.*_  You can acknowledge  and support my post reporting the recurrence of the problem at the Adobe forum at this link Lightroom: Does tethering with Nikon on MacOS 10.12 Sierra work? | Photoshop Family Customer Community_


----------

